# Got Wood ? Large Lot of Exotic Wood and Mouldings



## uswine (May 25, 2009)

I'm throwing in the towel …. I have developed a constant allergic reaction to wood dust. I have a large amount of exotic woods and many hundreds of feet of wood mouldings. Including lager pieces of jet black ebony .. some as large as 5 ft long, 8 inches wide and up to 3 inches thick, many large clear pieces of exotic wood in 6-8ft lengths and up to 14 inches wide including 2 thick rosewood slabs that are around 4ft x 2ft x 3". I also have a large amount of ebony, sapele and Bubinga veneer. I would like to move this quick if someone local is interested in making an offer

Location: Lake Arrowhead CA
818.212.0404
Allen Hall

also have robland X35 with lots of upgrades
Laguna 20" resaw band saw with carbide blades and automatic feeder
Large 3 phase variable speed polisher with extra dressing wheels
24" drum sander
5hp cyclone dust collection with all metal ducting and automatic gate valves


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Yow ! What is your retail estimate on your lumber? The whole lot. Every stick.


----------



## uswine (May 25, 2009)

something over 30K


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow Allen, that is quite the stash. Wish I was closer to you, I'd be all over that. I'm sure you'll be getting bombarded with PMs shortly…


----------



## Wolfdaddy (May 18, 2013)

This is probably a waste of space, but would you consider shipping a handful of smallish pieces to FL?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Piece it out and sell the wood on eBay. You might be surprised on what you might get. That ebony you have would get allot of interest.
Just start the auction low and keep a reserve that you can realistic live with. You will be happy you did. Just set your reserve at the bottom dollar. Thank that from someone who has sold close to 500 bft of mahogany online a few years back. If you want to take the time to piece it out you will be happy you did.
Trick is to get bunch of auctions going at one time and getting people looking at ll of them,... Most I ever did was


----------



## uswine (May 25, 2009)

yes I have done that …just looking for an easy sale at a price where everyone is happy


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear you have to quit because of the allergies. 
I REALLY wish I could help you by purchasing some of your lumber as I live in Orange county but the finances are not there at this time. 
I have bookmarked this and I'll pass the word around at work. If anyone is interested, ill refer them to this link.


----------



## thesoninlaw (Jul 6, 2013)

Very sorry to hear of your misfortune.
Dave


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I'm interested in getting more involved with veneering. If you
are selling your veneering hand tools, I'd be interested. My
folks have a cabin up there and I may be able to come
up sometime.


----------



## uswine (May 25, 2009)

yes i am willing to sell cut offs … got tons …. let me know what your willing to do and I can send you a picture of what I would be sending


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

As a worker in a hospital, I understand having to quit because of allergies. As a woodworker, it would kill me. Best of luck to you.


----------



## uswine (May 25, 2009)

yah … wenge cost me 3 months and almost killed me


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

USwine

Being a disabled Vet and never turned before after I got hurt I found I had allergies pretty bad also. I have to wear a facemask, gloves and full length long sleeve shirts.

I am now doing wood turning again after being in the hospital for 3 months. Please reconsider turning again but buying some good safety equipment.

If you have to sell some things I would love to buy some turning wood and ebony. It is pretty cheap to ship USPS priorty mail 12×12x6 for only $15

All the best
Arlin


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I just got an order shipped from Portland by USPS to me in Canada, Would you be interested in shipping me some 
Black Walnut if you have some?
Andre from Alberta.


----------



## uswine (May 25, 2009)

the dust is like poison ivy to me now …. when my allergies kick in it comes on hard and fast


----------



## uswine (May 25, 2009)

I have walnut ... but not specifically black walnut


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I can't imagine. I definitely need to increase use of dust mask and goggles


----------



## uswine (May 25, 2009)

any wood splinters go septic immediately


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Nature is not kind to you. Can you have someone cut for you so you can still build?


----------



## uswine (May 25, 2009)

it took a series of antibiotics to fight the infection i got from the rashes …. ending in an antibiotic called zyvox … 40 pills @ $80.00 each…. no im done


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

It's sad when what you love turns against you.I love working with Redwood but the splinters go septic within minutes.Nothing compared to what you have been through. That said, I am interested in buying cutoffs, esp. black Ebonies, Rosewood and Bloodwood. Also looking for ebony veneers. You can PM me for particulars. Dang, why does this make me feel like a vulture?


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

Call Colt Firearms.Ask for the custom shop.


----------



## aljr (Nov 13, 2013)

I was wondering if someone can help me to find blanks of hawthorn , or thornapple, or hawbarry (Crataeges Monogyna), also known as common hawthorn. 
I do models and this is a very nice wood to work with, but recently I have no lack in find it. Because most of my work is miniature size even small piece can be useful for me. I really appreciate any help.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Is the veneer you speak of shop cut or the commercial thin variety?
I do marquetry and am moving to thicker veneer, I just bought a supply of 1.5mm sawn veneer so I'm interested in anything you might have that would match that thickness. Just thinking that with the resaw you mention, it might be shop veneer.
Sorry about the health stuff …. that really sucks.


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

On a related note, if you are interested in changing your allergic response look in to this it has helped me and I've known several people that had really bad allergic reactions to various things and have completely corrected it..

Try the Phase one diet for 60 days and tuning your immune system with beta glucan WWW.nsc24.com

Diet info http://WWW.knowthecause.com


----------



## Scroller47 (Apr 22, 2012)

Sent pm. curious if you got it.
Thanks,
John


----------



## uswine (May 25, 2009)

FOR THOSE INTERESTED … I WENT FORWARD WITH LISTING THE ITEMS ON EBAY

http://stores.ebay.com/Uncommon-Commodities?_rdc=1


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Just saw this…are you still selling lumber from your shop..Im interested…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161153550315
$ 67bft … 100$ and 2 hrs to go…. will check it tomorrow


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

sold for 166$ for 3.2bft of ebony


----------



## DangerDoug (Nov 22, 2013)

wenge is cool - iron wood, with splinters.

Sorry to hear about your Dilemma.
Had to give up my excitement - wore flat-spots on hip bones, 15 years of biking.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gabon-Ebony-Lumber-16-7-8-x-3-5-8-x-1-5-8-JET-BLACK-4-4-L

Around $36.00 with 8 minutes left.


----------

